# FTA dish



## drumzs (Dec 19, 2005)

question from a newbee.. can you use a Dish Pro 1000 with a Pan sat receiver? It is a 2700.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

AFAIK, the Pansat can't drive the built-in switch of the 1000's LNBF(s). There's nothing wrong with the dish itself, of course, but its smaller size would make it difficult to pick up most FTA signals.


----------



## 1WOLF11 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking for some help...I used to be a Directv subscriber..I just happened accross a pan sat 2700A. Is it going to be possible for me to get any channels with my three Lnb Eliptical dish? I cant seem to pick up anything?? If so how do I find the direction to aim my Dish? Thank in advance for any info....


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You might be able to reuse the dish, but you'll need a Ku-band LNB to get much of anything.


----------

